# Base Layering?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

In good weather, I'll wear a long sleeve shirt with a tee shirt over it, then my jacket. It keeps me warm and if I need to I can take a layer off and stick it in a pocket. For cold weather I will sometimes throw a hoodie on under my jacket, which helps a lot imo.
As for the socks, I have 2 pairs of Burtons that are extremely comfortable and warm that I recommend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I have Hot Chillis top and bottom base layers... I might wear a light sweatshirt on top of that, but I just put the snowpants right on top of the base layer and I've never been cold.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I wear Under Armour base layer under my Session pants, but they only have fleece in the seat of the pants. I've always had the vents open on the pants and never been cold yet. On top I wear the Under Armour Compression Cold Gear mock turtleneck shirt and a jacket. Depending on how cold it is I either wear a Sessions Brass jacket on top or my Columbia 3 in 1 Titanium jacket if it is subzero. If it is cold or a high windchill I wear a full face mask under my helmet. The helmet is pretty warm by itself though. Socks are merino wool/synthetic blend from an outdoor store, thick but not overly thick. Most of the gloves by the various companies are the same with some goretex shell and liners. My wife's gloves are newer and have a zippered pocket on the back for storing a handwarmer or leaving open for venting in the warmer weather.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Under Armour Cold Gear is best sh*t out there. It serves two really important functions. First, it keeps you warm. Second, even if you assume the fleece lining of your pants/jacket will keep you warm enough, the UA Cold Gear stuff will keep you *dry*. If you get hot and sweat a bit from riding hard, the Cold Gear stuff pulls the moister away from your body, so that you don't get wet/cold/icy from it when you go into the lodge later on. 

*Feet*: I have thin Hot Chilli socks. They work well. And yeah, avoid cotton. Go for synthetic. 

*Lower Body*: My pants don't have fleece lining. On really cold days I wear UA Cold Gear, fleece pants, and my Special Blend snowboard pants. on Warmer days, I just ditch the fleece pants. 

*Upper Body*: It's basically the same deal. UA Cold Gear (long sleeve mock tutrle), t-shirt, fleece (real cold days), and jacket. On Warmer days, I'll ditch the fleece.

*Head*: Goggles and some kind of head covering are a *must*. The details of what are a little subjective. A helmet is always a good choice, and they are warm, and many have speakers for music. Good Stuff. If you don't want to rock a helmet, just find some kind of hat/beenie that your like. As for a face cover/mask, I almost always wear one, even on warmer days. Not only do they keep your face warm, but they keep your face from getting wind-blown/chapped, and keep snow out of your face/nose when you crash. On really cold / windy days, masks are a *must* have. Here again, I'll plug Under Armour. They make a cold gear mask that is really light weight, really warm, and *much* easier to keep in your pocket (if you don't want to wear it) than most other brands. However, it can be a little thin on *super* cold days.

Oh, and mittens. They are much warmer than gloves.


----------



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

alright guys, thanks for all the help! looks like the only thing i need is UA CG top/bottom, a mask and some socks. sedition, thnx for the help too


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

italiaboi24 said:


> thnx for the help too


No problem.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with Sedition "bashing" cotton. Don't get that Wal-mart Hanes shit, pure cotton, soaks up stink and sweat and isn't all that warm. Hot chili makes some decent socks, for the cold days I either wear my Wigwam ingenious socks, or my Euro Socks (for the REALLY COLD DAYS). All of which are very thin, non cotton and warm socks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

any technical base layer long underwear will work fine under your snowboard pants. Besides UA, you can also check out patagonia and north face layers, even eddie bauer makes synthetic moisture wicking heat layers.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My upper layer is a North Face and I will probably replace it with another one when it bites the dust. I don't like to admit I wear it often though because North Face is for the people who like gaper planks :laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I agree with Sedition "bashing" cotton.


I love finding new things to "bash." Burton bashing getting old. I think cotton is my new target, or maybe Jesus (I heard that bitch can tap dance pretty good).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

A few things to add on top of what everyone else has suggested. My jacket is insulated and 10k waterproof, so all I wear underneith is UA CG mock Turtle. For my legs, I have a non-insulated waterproof shell. Underneith that I wear a polyester pant (much like UA CG) on 20-30 degree days. If it gets warmer I just open up the vents on the pants and jacket. If the temp drops down to the single digits I would probably need another layer for my legs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I tend to not get cold easily so i dont usually layer to much. My pants have a fleece lining so i dont layer under them. Usually wear a long sleeve t shirt and then just my jacket.

And i dont know anyone else who wears a single pair of ankle socks lol every year i say im going to get a decent pair of socks and just never do.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

am i the only one who ROASTS in UA cold gear if it isnt less than 15 degrees out? i hear of everyone wearing a million layers and such, but i get super overheated in anything but a plain old tshirt under my jacket (unless its one of those real cold days). even on the cold days, i still wear just shorts under my non-fleecelined pants and just a UA coldgear and tshirt under my jacket. is something wrong with me?? haha...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

snowsam17 said:


> am i the only one who ROASTS in UA cold gear if it isnt less than 15 degrees out?


UA cold gear almost works too good. I've only used it recently in the spring, and it becomes unbearably hot. Can't vouch for it during really cold weather though.


----------



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

greeeat, haha just after i bouthg about 80 dollars of cold gear... haha


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

snowsam17 said:


> am i the only one who ROASTS in UA cold gear...


Well, some people just react different to tempature. I get really cold, really easy. My feet get cold when it hits like 40. They get CRAZY cold when it's like 20. My hands get cold in almost every pair of gloves I've worn. I rock mittens. My nose and face get cold when I go fast, even when it's quasi-warm out. I wear a full face mask 98% of the season. I am often the only person on the mountain wearing one in the late fall / early spring. My housemate, pardon the pun, is the polar opposite. He can almost ride nekkid when the windchill is below zero. That said, I do get plenty warm with UA cold gear. But, I'd rather be plenty warm, than plenty cold.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Patagonia thin Capilene base, TNF thick fleece, TNF XCR Gore-tex Shell, Helmet, Goggles, Regular pants and cheapo gore-tex overpants.
Long snowboard specific socks, REI mittens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Regardless of what you wear, change immediately after you're done boarding if you are going to be exposed to the cold air. Your clothes will be wet, especially socks, underwear, and your base shirt (yes even moisture wicking shirts) and you will lose a ton of heat when you stop moving. Even knowing this I thought I'd still be good all bundled up when I went to CO. In combination with dehydration, I got the chills, vomited, and suffered a monster headache until I fell asleep that night.
If you're going straight to a heated lodge, you can stay in the same wet nasties and not worry about core temp, you'll just stink.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I wear some thermal pants then sweat pants and the snowboard pants. For on top I wear a thermal long sleeve shirt and a t-shirt and jacket. if it's colder i'll put a hoodie on as well.


----------

